# Recommendation: got2b - Glossy™ Anti-Frizz Shine Serum



## mizvolta (Apr 29, 2010)

I am so happy with this product and thought I'd recommend it. I got it at my local Walgreen's during a buy one get one free sale - 2 for only $5.99! Normally it costs $6.99. I was actually expecting it to be one of those really glossy evening hair sort of things. It's not. If you're looking for high gloss it's probably not right for you. It does, however, give a very natural healthy shine. It's kind of oily, so it's a great detangler and defrizzer. I am honestly surprised at how well this worked on me. My usually kind of messy hair looks soft and polished. It's not a miracle product, but it's a good drugstore alternative to high-end brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with this product's manufacturer. I bought it for personal use. This is just my opinion and experience, results may vary.


----------

